

What do people in Silicon Valley plan to do once they hit 35? - gclaramunt
http://www.quora.com/Silicon-Valley/What-do-people-in-Silicon-Valley-plan-to-do-once-they-hit-35-and-are-officially-over-the-hill

======
001sky
_Since life in Silicon Valley ends at 35 unless you hit it big or move up in
management (and simple logic tells you that most won 't), I'm curious what
people younger than this think they'll be doing at that age._

This is the (context of the) question, in case folks can't see it on quora.

__________________

The top ranked answers are all variations of: start a company, witch examples
of founders (primarily) in the 36-41 year range. eg

 _Mark Pincus was 41 when he started Zynga.

Reid Hoffman was 36 when he founded Linkedin.

Marc Benioff was 35 when he started Salesforce.

Robert Noyce started Intel at 41 with a 39 year old Gordon Moore.

Irwin Jacobs was 52 and Andrew Viterbi was 50 when they founded Qualcomm.

Pradeep Sindhu was 42 when he founded Juniper Networks.

You don't need to be under 35 to start a successful company. There are many
more examples outside of technology of people older than 35 founding well
known successful companies._

_______________________

Its debatable if these examples are not the singular caveat outlined in the
original query, tho. viz

 _unless you hit it big or move up in management_

As digging into some of the bios above would attest.

However, the argument that the future will look like the past is not always
the correct one.

